# Cobra Carbine



## COBRA-6 (29 Aug 2006)

Well it's been a while in the making, but today I put the finishing touch on my carbine project. I have some leave coming up that I plan to spend at the range  ;D  

Here she is:







A rundown:

- Rock River Arms Elite CAR UTE 2 16" mid-length
- Larue Tactical 9.0 free float rail system
- Tango Down vertical foregrip
- Tango Down Battle Grip pistol grip
- Magpul M93B stock
- Magpul HK-style single-point sling mount
- Magpul Enhanced Trigger Guard
- Larue Tactical EOTech mount
- EOTech 552
- Surefire M96 9v light

Also seen:

- Blue Force Gear SOC-C sling
- C Products LLC stainless steel 30/5 magazine
- Cobra-6's futon


----------



## Infanteer (29 Aug 2006)

Sweet, now you need some home invaders to try it out on!


----------



## Trooper Hale (29 Aug 2006)

Put my name down for this "Cobra-6's futon"! Now that looks awesome...oh, and the carbine you've got on it is pretty cool too. Those raccoons arent going to know what hit them.


----------



## KevinB (29 Aug 2006)

Looks good.

We will have to get out to Connaught for some rounds down range


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Looks good.
> 
> We will have to get out to Connaught for some rounds down range



If you fire at Connaught, be sure to yell "Take that, Cobra" everytime you fire a burst downrange   And Stay away from teh Chernobyl-slaw


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Sep 2006)

Finally got it to the range today, she shoots GREAT!! I didn't put as many rounds downrange as I would like, but it was enough to get the 552 zeroed and get a feel for her. I really like the way the Larue EOTech mount co-witnesses with the iron sights, you hardly notice them. I also like the Magpul stock alot, you can get a nice cheek weld with it.

Now I need more ammo, and more range time. Smith-tac needs to run another carbine course too  ;D


----------



## KevinB (22 Sep 2006)

Mike, Dave A is running (or part of) a tactical carbine shoot this w/e at Connaught -- you going?


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Sep 2006)

no, didn't hear about it  ???


----------



## KevinB (22 Sep 2006)

Sorry -- I was going to mention it (I cant go I am dogsitting)  

 I got my Larue stuff in for my Mk12/SPR -- so I am gunbuilding  ;D -- I just need to T up with Blake and get that stock


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Sep 2006)

My next "post tour gift" will be something along the same lines, a Mk11 clone... AR-10 20", Magpul PRS, LaRue rail, harris bipod, maybe a Leupold MR/T 1.5-5x20... mmm  ;D


----------



## KevinB (23 Sep 2006)

I have a 1.5-5 MR/T -- me no likey so much  - I had a 2.5-10 Night Force NSX on my 20" AR10T


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Sep 2006)

interesting... what happened to this AR10T??


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Sep 2006)

Any chance you'd let me field test it for you?  (the carbine in the first pic I should add)  Is the  "back up" sight integral to the upper?


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Sep 2006)

I suspect you'll be gone and back before the Mk 11 dream is realized... however if I do win the super-7 in the meantime you may get some "sports equipment" in the mail    though some people get "uppity" if you run your own gear overseas, I've seen the fallout, it's kinda messy  :-X

You're right about the rear iron sight, it's part of the upper, so it will never fall off! It limits the optics I can run, but I bought this to use as a CQB gun, not a SPR or a DMR, that's what I want the Mk 11 for  

Here's the base gun:


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Sep 2006)

1.  Here's to you winning big
2.  I'll take my chances


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Sep 2006)

Cobra

I'll talk to Jeff about his next carbine course but with Jerry overseas I think it wont be till he gets back, you can always check the site to be sure, I know that the club has been shooting IDPA match's at the range recently, And they are doing another IDPA match on the 26th of Oct.


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Sep 2006)

Thanks, that's what I figured. I was up at Jerry's place just before he shipped out and we kicked around some ideas for courses when he gets back. I did my IDPA course with them all in the spring, (Jerry, Jeff, Will, Pat, etc), but haven't made a match yet


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Sep 2006)

26 Oct man, if I'm still stuck in Pet I'll be there limping along as best as I can 

I'm going to take the next Carbine course for sure if my rehab goes well. I shot a Tact Carbine shoot just before I left and did fairly well for having no experience so I think doing the course can only help me both in my career and at future shoots....plus you know I like to play with things that go BANG  ;D


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Sep 2006)

worth every penny from guys I know who've taken it...


----------



## Mortar guy (25 Sep 2006)

Sweet,

I talked to my girlfriend about getting a Glock and a carbine and she said "Yeah sure!" Not the answer I was expecting! Anyway, once I get settled in Pet I plan on looking into the Glock first.

MG


----------



## paracowboy (25 Sep 2006)

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> I talked to my girlfriend about getting a Glock and a carbine and she said "Yeah sure!" Not the answer I was expecting!


tell me about it. 

Few days ago, our hero asks his dear, darlin' li'l wife if he can buy a new handgun. She says "Let me see...(which always means No)...yeah. No problem."

Our hero now owns a SIG Sauer 226, which he purchased at a ridiculously low, low price, and hasn't stopped playing with since. It's on his lap right now, in fact. (He's not THAT crazy, he's trying to teach himself to aim without closing one eye.)


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> tell me about it.
> 
> Few days ago, our hero asks his dear, darlin' li'l wife if he can buy a new handgun. She says "Let me see...(which always means No)...yeah. No problem."
> 
> Our hero now owns a SIG Sauer 226, which he purchased at a ridiculously low, low price, and hasn't stopped playing with since. It's on his lap right now, in fact. (He's not THAT crazy, he's trying to teach himself to aim without closing one eye.)



Does our hero prefer Iso or Weaver?.....discuss...  ;D


----------



## paracowboy (25 Sep 2006)

he prefers Weaver, but he immediately closes his non-dominant eye. Which will get his silly ass greased some day by a dickhead coming in from his left. So, he's trying to go for more of an Iso stance in hopes of picking the front sight up with both eyes open.

It's not going so well. 30 years of poor habits are tough to break.


----------



## medaid (25 Sep 2006)

oh my...I bow and druel humbly at your shiny beauty...mmmm....carbine.....arrrrrrrr.....


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Sep 2006)

Para,
Smith Tac personel have broken me of that habit, which I aquired from the ELCAN. I know you have tried the push out from the chest method 'triangle: method I call it bit it's a laymen term, Kev and Cobra could say the actual name of it if my descrition is to vague do research on it.

hope it helps... I love the Sig P226, I also like the Glock


----------



## KevinB (25 Sep 2006)

Isosolese -- yes folks -- its back 
  The only guys still shooting Weaver are 50 year old Brits and Para  ;D

Mortar -- you still in Ottawa or Pet -- I need to retrive some items to send them back to Afghan...


----------



## Mortar guy (25 Sep 2006)

I'm in BC on leave amigo. The "items" you require were sent back to Pet via UAB so I'll be picking them up around mid October. Sorry for the delay in getting them back to you.

MG


----------



## KevinB (25 Sep 2006)

No worries.


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Sep 2006)

Para, congrats on the SIG. Have you shot it yet?

I love my GLOCK 17 in oh-so-stylish OD Green. Now that I've gotten used to the trigger pull it's shooting great.







Just last week Lebaron's called and my case of Winchester 9mm had finally come in, $170 for 1000rnds, and then today my Tactical Response Fighting Pistol DVD got here, so I'm gonna be that guy at the range with the 6004 high-ride and shitload of mags shooting at dots over and over and over for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Sep 2006)

Schweet!


----------



## mudgunner49 (26 Sep 2006)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> Para, congrats on the SIG. Have you shot it yet?
> 
> I love my GLOCK 17 in oh-so-stylish OD Green. Now that I've gotten used to the trigger pull it's shooting great.
> 
> ...



Mike,

That doesn't _*look*_ like "Winchester ball"... 


blake


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Sep 2006)

happiness is +P+ 127gr JHP's


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> Para, congrats on the SIG. Have you shot it yet?


not yet. But, fairly soon, I think. A buddy of mine has stumbled upon a couple boxes of .38 special, so we'll take my little snubbie out, and that's when I'll christen the SIG.

Now 9r wants a "laser dot thing" for it.  :

Love that girl...


----------



## BernDawg (26 Sep 2006)

Sounds like a "keeper" to me.  ;D


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Sep 2006)

+1, especialy if she wears the tombraider outfit when you go to the range


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

tomb raider, not so much. But she* does * occasionaly get all "army-ed up" a la Sarah Conner in T2.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Sep 2006)

Meh...Sara Connor not working for me as much as Cobra's Lara Croft....  Hey Cobra, remember that scene in TR1 we kept going over again and again during movie night at the Casa?    Much better than even the cool arse scene of the two HC.2's pulling up and over Her Hotness in Siberia...  ;D


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Now 9r wants a "laser dot thing" for it.  :



Integrated light and laser, great for zombie defence:


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Sep 2006)

whats the cost on that?


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Sep 2006)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Meh...Sara Connor not working for me as much as Cobra's Lara Croft....  Hey Cobra, remember that scene in TR1 we kept going over again and again during movie night at the Casa?    Much better than even the cool arse scene of the two HC.2's pulling up and over Her Hotness in Siberia...  ;D



good for the morale!  ;D



			
				HitorMiss said:
			
		

> whats the cost on that?



Run about $275US on websites that I've seen. I was thinking about picking up a Surefire X200 light but for $25 bucks more the TRL-2 with the frickin laser might be worth it...


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Sep 2006)

I'm thinking your right!


----------



## KevinB (27 Sep 2006)

X200

- you dont need the frikken lazer beam













Plus its a lot easier to get a holster for the X200 -- rather than a light/laser combo


----------



## Mortar guy (27 Sep 2006)

Mike,

Have you looked into a Lasermax sight? I'm sure Kev will tell us they're crap but here's the link anyway http://www.lasermax.com/products/glock.php

MG


----------



## KevinB (27 Sep 2006)

You know I tend not to be so rash -- I saw some pretty high speed guys using lasers and DR Optic sights on their pistols...


----------



## Mortar guy (27 Sep 2006)

Ohh, sorry. I thought "Kevin" was Irish Gaelic for "Rash". Now I know...

 >

Seriously though, what do you think of Lasermax? I had a DEA friend in Kabul who swears by them.

MG


----------



## KevinB (27 Sep 2006)

Personally I dont find them attractive.  However if one was going to shoot behind a ballistic sheild so one could not get a sight picture w/o exposing oneself it may be a cool tool.

I know a lot of good guys who have gone that route recently so odds are they know something I dont.


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Sep 2006)

I agree the X200 is the way to go, I have 4 surefire lights and they are simply bombproof. The laser, while cool, is not needed.

Plus this ad rocks...


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Oct 2006)

C-6, is it a coincidence it's an OD-bodied G17 in the add...are you moonlighting as a modelling stud in your off hours?  ;D


----------

